# Yo-Yo climbing system = RADS?



## Guran (Sep 11, 2012)

I frequently use the set up below for ascending, and then just remove the Petzl ascender and the micro pulley to descend with the GriGri2.
View attachment 252517






Is this set up the same as RADS? Same thing but different names? 
Would be interesting to know if this is a good system or if I should go for something else?
What do you guys use?


----------



## rtsims (Sep 12, 2012)

RADS stands for rapid ascent descent system. So yes the "yo yo" setup you have a pic of is a RADS system. I have used the same setup on longer ascents but find it clunky, just to much gear for my taste. Also descending on a gri gri is one of my least favorite methods. But it is pretty efficient to get up in the tree then switch over. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Guran (Sep 12, 2012)

OK,so YoYo is a RADS. Are there more systems within the RADS-set up? Examples please. :msp_biggrin:
I found the GriGri to be very smooth and reliable when descending. But maybe there are better stuff out there?
Would be very interesting to know what others use for ascending/descending. I prefer mechanical devices since I feel a bit unsafe with just a split tail/blakes hitch or other friction hitches. Or maybe it's time to reconsider? :confused2:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 13, 2012)

I climb with that same system all the time, but use a petzl hand ascender. I also put the pulley on the top hole with a non-locking carabiner(prevents the rope from accendently slipping out) I can remove the pulley and carabiner in a smooth fluided motion, and move it to the bottom hole on the ascender, then remove ascender and clip it on my belt in only a few seconds to work off the gri gri or decend. 
I rarely use the foot loop except for really long ascends, for less then 40 ft. I hold one hand on the ascender, the other on the rope coming off the pulley and footlock, so i am pulling with one hand as I push with my feet. Even if you can't footlock, you can footlock like that, it effortless. That way your not a slave to that footloop that's always getting lost.
Today I used that same system with a rope wrench and my regular set up, a Vt and three holed pulley, instead of the gri gri. It almost worked. my prussic was to long so each time I pulled my self up a foot, it would come back down 8 in. before tightening. Couldn't make much headway. Maybe a shorter prussic would work with shorter legs?
Also I don't ever use that sling that connects the hand acender to the gri gri. I don't see why its needed.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 13, 2012)

I have experimented with a little rockmen ascender. it has a little cable on it. Using some cord tied to that, and the other end tied to your saddle, you can desend with out removing the ascender or pulley. it'll come down with you. Just some food for thought.


----------



## rtsims (Sep 13, 2012)

I have never used that tether from the handled ascender to the gri gri either. Beast whatcha been up to? Still climbing?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 13, 2012)

rtsims said:


> I have never used that tether from the handled ascender to the gri gri either. Beast whatcha been up to? Still climbing?



Still not happy, and working for and with a lot of people I'd rather not be, but I got to pay the bill's some how. It's sad but all I know is climbing and tree work.


----------



## Guran (Nov 2, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I climb with that same system all the time, but use a petzl hand ascender. I also put the pulley on the top hole with a non-locking carabiner(prevents the rope from accendently slipping out) I can remove the pulley and carabiner in a smooth fluided motion, and move it to the bottom hole on the ascender, then remove ascender and clip it on my belt in only a few seconds to work off the gri gri or decend.
> I rarely use the foot loop except for really long ascends, for less then 40 ft. I hold one hand on the ascender, the other on the rope coming off the pulley and footlock, so i am pulling with one hand as I push with my feet. Even if you can't footlock, you can footlock like that, it effortless. That way your not a slave to that footloop that's always getting lost.
> Today I used that same system with a rope wrench and my regular set up, a Vt and three holed pulley, instead of the gri gri. It almost worked. my prussic was to long so each time I pulled my self up a foot, it would come back down 8 in. before tightening. Couldn't make much headway. Maybe a shorter prussic would work with shorter legs?
> Also I don't ever use that sling that connects the hand acender to the gri gri. I don't see why its needed.



Old thread, but I was thinking about adding a Pantin on my right foot and run the down rope (coming from the mini pulley) throught that.
On the left foot I use a foot loop from the Hand ascender. So would I gain anything by adding a Pantin on my right?
I was kinda thinkin Frog climing. :msp_smile: But would that work using this set up with Gri-Gri?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 2, 2012)

The teither from the hand accender is for a safety. If the gri gri would fail, the hand accender with the teither would catch you.

I use two different systems when I climb. 

If i am climbing a long distance, I take off my decender and climb srt with two handle accenders, one with a foot loop, I have a foot accender on the other foot. It is very close to a rope walker system. I can gain quite alot of progress with two steps.

If i am just going a short distance I leave my vt on and use a foot accender. 

The foot loops I have, I bought from a rescue supply place premade. They are 1" solid webbing with a small loop on the top and a large loop on the bottom for your foot. They have a buckle and short piece of webbing that you wrap around your ankle so that your foot doesnt slip outta the loop.


----------



## Guran (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking hand ascender with a foot loop on my left and a foot ascender (Like Pantin) on my right.
But would the Gri-Gri fit in the picture? Or do I need to replace that with a hitch climber/VT and a rope wrench?
Thanks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 2, 2012)

Guran said:


> Yeah, I was thinking hand ascender with a foot loop on my left and a foot ascender (Like Pantin) on my right.
> But would the Gri-Gri fit in the picture? Or do I need to replace that with a hitch climber/VT and a rope wrench?
> Thanks.



IDk. Alot of systems are personal preference. Try it and see how it works. I have never used a gri gri for tree work. I have used one to belay and decend while rock climbing.


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 2, 2012)

Using a foot Pantan on the other foot works. Though it'll only work if the hand ascender and pulley is hooked up. You have pull up to get line throu the gri gri. If your on spikes its hard to use the pantan, at lest for me. That is where the footloop comes in handy. I just use a long loop from my zip line bag for a foot strap.


----------



## Guran (Nov 2, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> Using a foot Pantan on the other foot works. Though it'll only work if the hand ascender and pulley is hooked up. You have pull up to get line throu the gri gri. If your on spikes its hard to use the pantan, at lest for me. That is where the footloop comes in handy. I just use a long loop from my zip line bag for a foot strap.



Thanks Beast. You always have a good answer. I'll try this tomorow.......
And by the way; I have rebuilt my crappy saddle and gave it a total makover. Ceep your fingers crossed it will work after my pimpin. :msp_scared:
Report is coming after field testing.....


----------

